# Насколько информативен томограф 0,2 Тл?



## Nev@ (25 Июл 2011)

Необходимо сделать МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. Подозрение на грыжу. Завтра еду в Питер в командировку.  Записалась на МРТ в два места: первое ближе, но аппарат 0,2 Тл, второе дальше, но томограф 1,5 Тл. Посоветуйте, стоит ли потерять больше времени и ехать на МРТ на аппарате 1,5 Тл?


----------



## olyasmile (25 Июл 2011)

1, 5 лучше.


----------



## Nev@ (27 Июл 2011)

Спасибо. Решила уж потратить лишнее время и сделала МРТ на аппарате 1,5 Тл.


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Самое главное это квалификация врача - "МРТ олога." Аппаратура это всего лишь инструмент не забывайте.


----------



## MRT_dir (5 Май 2012)

Аппарат 0,2 Тесла способен делать неплохие снимки, но нужно иметь в виду, что скорость сканирования у него значительно ниже, если ставить протоколы с тем же (близким) качеством сканирования, что и на 1,5 Тесла, то отдел позвоночника будут смотреть не менее 35-40 минут. В коммерческих клиниках иногда погоня за прибылью заставяляет поступаться качеством. Например, в Питере есть магнит около метро Лесная, так они там умудряются на допотопном 0,2 Тесла магните смотреть 1 отдел за 15 минут. Поэтому вернее идти на 1,5 Т аппарат, и очень правильно просить записать исследование на компакт диск - тогда можно будет точно устанвить, все ли обязательные протоколы выполнены.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

MRT_dir написал(а):


> Аппарат 0,2 Тесла способен делать неплохие снимки, но нужно иметь в виду, что скорость сканирования у него значительно ниже, если ставить протоколы с тем же (близким) качеством сканирования, что и на 1,5 Тесла, то отдел позвоночника будут смотреть не менее 35-40 минут. В коммерческих клиниках иногда погоня за прибылью заставяляет поступаться качеством. Например, в Питере есть магнит около метро Лесная, так они там умудряются на допотопном 0,2 Тесла магните смотреть 1 отдел за 15 минут. Поэтому вернее идти на 1,5 Т аппарат, и очень правильно просить записать исследование на компакт диск - тогда можно будет точно устанвить, все ли обязательные протоколы выполнены.


Мега полный ответ!!!!!!


----------

